# "BoI, AIB deposits rebound since last week"



## Brendan Burgess (6 Apr 2011)

according to Michael Noonan, as reported in [broken link removed]


> Bank of Ireland and AIB, Ireland's two biggest banks, saw their deposits  rebound "significantly" after the government's stress tests last week,  Minister for Finance Michael Noonan said


So in three days, Friday, Monday and Tuesday, the deposits have rebounded by a unspecified amount. 

Anyone here transfer their money from Rabo and Nationwide UK  back to AIB and Bank of Ireland?


----------



## callybags (6 Apr 2011)

Slightly different version here.

http://www.rte.ie/news/2011/0406/banks-business.html


----------



## Brendan Burgess (6 Apr 2011)

That is some difference. 


> Finance Minister Michael Noonan says the amount of deposits being  withdrawn from the main banks has been 'very significantly' reduced.


----------



## dewdrop (6 Apr 2011)

I think one should wait until a pattern of stability has emerged. as the proverb said "one swallow does not make a summer". Let us hope funds will eventually return and stay here.


----------



## Lightning (6 Apr 2011)

> amount of deposits being withdrawn from the main banks has been 'very significantly' reduced.



I read this to mean deposits are still running out of the Irish banks, but over the last few days it has been slower in 2 of our banks. 

Far from any reassurance. 

I think Noonan is buttering us up for the year end accounts from AIB & BoI which are going to show the full extent of the deposit flight that started in these banks 2010.


----------



## Chris (7 Apr 2011)

Brendan Burgess said:


> Anyone here transfer their money from Rabo and Nationwide UK  back to AIB and Bank of Ireland?



Not me anyway, my money is still outside the country and will remain there for quite some time.


----------



## Firefly (7 Apr 2011)

Brendan Burgess said:


> That is some difference.



Finance Minister Michael Noonan says the amount of deposits being   withdrawn from the main banks has been 'very significantly' reduced. 			 		
[/QUOTE]

Because they're all gone! The only deposits going from now one are probably what people are putting away every month.


----------



## asdfg (11 Apr 2011)

so where did you put it?


----------



## inver (12 Apr 2011)

this is the same mr. noonan who has recently invested in german government bonds and New York stock exchange investments according to Sunday Indo....did not mention many Irish investments.....i'd wonder how many irish deposits he has himself!


----------



## Brendan Burgess (12 Apr 2011)

inver said:


> this is the same mr. noonan who has recently invested in german government bonds and New York stock exchange investments according to Sunday Indo....did not mention many Irish investments.....i'd wonder how many irish deposits he has himself!



Did it say that he invested recently? I don't recall that bit. 

The returns are for 2010 so they are at least three months old.

Brendan


----------



## inver (12 Apr 2011)

fair point brendan, although 2010 is hardly in the distant past,  at least its not since he took power, though he did get to see the books last november if you recall...either way if he has confidence in his own ability we should see a reversal to these investment locations in next years disclosures!!


----------

